# Presque Isle meet up Erie, PA Sat. Dec. 10th



## Wally (Nov 26, 2005)

Hello all, I would like to invite you to a winter Nature shoot at Presue Isle State Park in Erie, PA on Saturday Dec. 10th.







Presqe Isle is located in Erie, PA which is less than 2 hours from Buffalo, Cleveland, and Pittsburgh, and within an easy drive of Toronto, Columbus, and Harrisburg PA.






Presque Isle is unique in that it offers, deeply wooded forests, many lakes and ponds, as well as miles of westward facing sandy beaches over Lake Erie for what National Geographic Magazine calls "the best sunsets in the lower 48."

right now it looks like we will meet up in mid-late morning for a day of shooting, and be around for Sunset Shots on the beach. The sun sets that day at 4:48pm

if you are interested post, or email me grasspike@gmail.com

also this is the off season for tourism so there are a lot of very cheap hotel deals to be had. If anyone would like to go out on Sunday also we can do that.


----------



## df3photo (Nov 26, 2005)

Well, you know I am in. I hope others decide to join us...

www.df3photo.com


----------



## AIRIC (Nov 26, 2005)

I would love to but we will have family obligations that weekend. 

Eric


----------



## ShelleySnapz (Nov 26, 2005)

Oh yah...pick a day that I have a concert shoot.....with a band from Erie...playing in Buffalo! LOL


----------



## df3photo (Nov 26, 2005)

Boy, I dont have many pictures from Presque Isle... heres are the only ones I could find... I took it awhile back...










 Its about time I get back there and shoot...


----------



## df3photo (Dec 5, 2005)

looks like it might just be acouple of us... I mentioned it on some other websites, but not a big response...


----------



## Wally (Dec 6, 2005)

last call for anyone who is interested. I know that some of you were interested but the date, and the season did not work out. Not to worry I will put this together again!


----------

